# What a week!!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Tuesday a plea went out from our foster coordinator that there was NO space and could we PLEASE take home some of the kittens and cats. I being the crazy cat momma I am, brought home 3 more babies:

Rhona had scratched an Animal Control officer and was on 10 days quarantine but needed to get OUT of the shelter cause a URI was going around and there is just no room - would have been euthanized.

Frankie was starving - literally! Starving to the point of not being able to eat on his own any more. He is skin and bones and going to die soon if someone didn't step in. Enter kitty nurse Marcia. I brought him home and syringe fed him some Science Diet A/D (which is a critical care formula). He balked and flung his head getting it everywhere but slowly surrendered to the warm gooey mess. He was so lethargic I thought he was super sick but never showed signs of being sick - poops were nice and firm, no sneezing, runny eyes. I think he was just shutting down and terribly sad. I fed him like that several times Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. Today he happily lapped it up on his own and nibbled at some dry. He is bouncing back. :lol: He is VERY sweet when cuddled (he LOVES to cuddle) but very timid once you put him down and will hide. :roll: Would have been euthanized for not eating on his own (if he didn't die first). 3 days later he is starting to fill out.

View attachment 71178




The third little fellow is a one month old that I had hoped my momma cat Tyra would accept. She sure ain't no Zoey. She huffed and puffed and was actually mean and snapped at the itty bitty. :x He was on the floor crying his head off wanting so much to be loved and she just walked away. The animal world just amazes me. 

View attachment 71186


Today I'm going to see if another fosters mom will take him. Doing the hand over later so keep your paws crossed this works out. He needs a momma. He would have been euthanized because the shelter caretakers don't have time to syringe feed him. We are SWAMPED at the shelter all of a sudden and there have been precious few adoptions the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So my cat room is super crowded all of a sudden!!

Itty bitty baby on top left in a make shift kennel (actually a dog carrier). Frankie on the top right and momma Tyra and the T babies on the bottom! On the opposite side of the room is the new girl, Rhona that in on quarantine until the 26th for scratching an AC officer. Jerk probably deserved it.

View attachment 71194


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They are so sweet! Thank you for taking them home. I hope Frankie continues to eat. That little baby in your first post is adorable:luv


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Marcia, you are an angel!! That is so sad that Tyra would not accept him and give him some nourishment and love. :sad: But I guess that is probably more the norm than the opposite. Makes you realize even more how amazing Zoey was right? 

Are you missing a picture - of Frankie? Or is that Frankie in the top pic and we are missing one of Rona? How awesome he is starting to eat!!:jump(ETA: Yes, I just went back to the pics and that one is labeled 'Frankie'...duhhh)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't have a pic of Rhona yet. That is a very unhappy Frankie wrapped in a towel at his first feeding. Not sure if he was mad or just afraid of me but we got some food into his empty belly!

Yes, Zoey was amazing and I was just ignorant to think most cats are as sweet as her!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh wow Marcia you are fab for taking these on and saving their lives. They are so sweet. I hope all three make strides forward from here and that itty bitty baby can find a momma just like Zoey.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*More pics*

Here are the new fosters Rhona and Frankie. You can see how emaciated Frankie is - these were taken this AM and he looks more filled out today - that's how horribly skinny he was. Polly is her usual sweet accepting self!

View attachment 71202


View attachment 71210


View attachment 71218


View attachment 71226


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

and more pics of baby Nihi (pronounced _knee-high_):

View attachment 71234


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh wow. You know Marcia there is no shortage of kitties that need help. You will have an ongoing thread. Keep a log that you can look back at because I can see many, many kitties being helped by you.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Just to say, bless you!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The cats, heck, the SHELTER, have so much to thank you for!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Have you tried formula?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Can I just say that poor little Frankie looks like he's just in heaven snuggling on that blankie with Polly - how adorable! :heart


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Marcia, you are really an angel! Poor Frankie, so good that he is eating now. Might I say that you may have a "Nurse Polly" on your hands. Ha 
The things people on this forum do for animals really gives me a glimmer of hope for humanity.
That little baby is sure a doll, hope he finds a foster mommy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That little Frankie! Oh, SO cute - and look at Polly being a big sister! 

He is just so skinny. The new stray who showed up on my doorstep last weekend is just skin and bones too. All you can feel are bones when you pet him.  He's eating a ton, so I'm hoping he'll gain some weight. Was Frankie just brought to the shelter like that? So sad.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

New kitties are so adorable...my heart goes out to poor Frankie, but he is in excellent hands now! We are all so proud of Miss Polly! Good thing you are keeping her!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

spirite said:


> That little Frankie! Oh, SO cute - and look at Polly being a big sister!
> 
> He is just so skinny. The new stray who showed up on my doorstep last weekend is just skin and bones too. All you can feel are bones when you pet him.  He's eating a ton, so I'm hoping he'll gain some weight. Was Frankie just brought to the shelter like that? So sad.


Yes, Frankie was brought to the shelter in this condition. He was kept overnight and I took him home the next day. They never told me he was not eating (may not have noticed themselves in the busy-ness of the place). :roll:

You probably know this but be sure and worm your new guy. Worms can do a lot of harm to their digestive system and eat up a lot of the nutrients before they get to the kitten's system.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Frankie my starving boy is eating like a champ. Wolfed down 1/2 can of Science Diet A/D mixed with KMR this morning! He will fatten up in no time! If he makes weight I will take him back to the shelter for adoption as soon as next week.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

As if this week wasn't crazy enough, today I brought home 4 more babies. 3 are very scared kittens about 6-7 weeks and 1 is social. This guy came in by himself and since he is about the same age we just put him in with the 3 timid guys. ATM all are sleeping like they haven't slept in weeks!

The shelter foster mgr gave me a 2 story ferret cage to bring home! After 2 hours of cleaning it, it is an AWESOME addition to the cat room! LOTs of room for more babies! :mrgreen:

We are stuffed with cats at the shelter and unfortunately there have been no adult adoptions to speak of the past 2 weeks. We are having to make very hard decisions but farming out as many cats/kittens as we can to other shelters and fosters.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, Marcia... bless your heart! You are an absolute savior for these cats AND for that shelter! I cannot imagine... but glad to hear you got yourself a new cage for the cat room!  Very nice!

Hopefully things start looking up and adult adoptions begin picking up again... poor kitties!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

:luv Nihi


Bless you for taking care of these babies!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

cat owner again said:


> Oh wow. You know Marcia there is no shortage of kitties that need help. You will have an ongoing thread. Keep a log that you can look back at because I can see many, many kitties being helped by you.


I keep an Excel spread sheet of the fosters. It's the only way I can keep track of shots, worming and other info. To date I've adopted out or transferred 29 babies and have 11 currently in foster (total of 40 cats to date this year:

Polly
Momma Tyra
Tessa
Tiddles
Toby
Yet unnamed orange
Yet unnamed black and white
Beau - seal point boy
Bobby - seal point boy
Ronnie (formerly Rhona - no one liked that name)
Frankie

the last 4 came home today and are settling in. Full of fleas and just so rough looking. :roll: They've been treated and given first shots. I hope the dying fleas don't travel to anyone else here. :x


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh my God, this is both breaking my heart and making me so happy at the same time. I work with a volunteer group, and while yes, we do see some heart-breaking things from time to time, I feel I'm sort of sheltered to the hard truths of over-population and the consequences of that in animal shelters. Nihi's story about almost being euthanized had me in tears, and poor little Frankie. But these guys are so lucky to have found you. They are truly blessed, and I have so, so much respect for what you do. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I try to stay out of the back of the building. The other day I was looking for some cardboard trays and accidently stepped into the incinerator room and the incinerator door was wide open and it was still warm. My imagine got the best of me and I left REALLY quickly. The hard truth is that these things happen and the general public does not realize that the likelihood of their surrendered cat being euthanized is about 50% or more. 

I have the utmost respect for our shelter caretakers and managers and the ones that have to make the hard decisions are warm, wonderful people not heartless ruthless killers. When I want to blame someone, I place the blame on people that should never have taken on an animal in the first place, that don't care for their animals and those that will not spay and neuter their pets.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm scared Frankie might go back to not eating when he's back at the shelter...


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been addressed, but I have a suggestion for Nihi.

I'm not sure how you intro kittens, but I had great success with taking all the babies away in a kennel, and returning the kennel to mum with an extra baby in it after about 20 minutes. By that time mum is a little frantic for her kits AND their scents have had time to mingle. I think it's worth a try as having a mum would definitely be best for the adorable little tyke


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow... so many! And so lovely!

It's so tough, so many in need. I let the place I work with that I can only take in two fosters at a time (not including kittens) and because I'm too busy with work for the summer I can't have ones who need medication or kittens that need bottle feeding. It's so hard to see them all in need. Nihi is adorable!! And so glad Frankie is eating and doing better.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Frankie has been eating on his own and eating a variety of foods this week so I'm not concerned. He seems to like to feast or famine though. He will eat a BIG meal for dinner but pick at breakfast.

Nihi was placed with another foster's nursing momma and is thriving. It was a good move.

Well this is a new week and a new batch of babies are in need. Got a call last night that a litter of 4 came in with my name on their lips. I'll be answering the call today with kisses after my new refrigerator arrives. I have no details about the kittens. I'm more excited about the kittens than I am the new refrigerator and I've been waiting years for a new one!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

So relieved to hear Frankie is eating!
And Nihi has a foster mama cat!
 four more kittens? 
Chez/Chateaux Marcia is booked full!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

You have the right attitude but I couldn't cope in anything but a basically no-kill shelter. Not that some don't have to be put down where I support but what you face is worse and you are brilliant.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

My goodness you're going to be full right to the brim with sweet little baby faces! I am extremely jealous of your access to kitten kisses, lol.

And I thought my home was 'full' with 6 cats atm! I can't wait to foster again...maybe next kitten


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Arianwen said:


> You have the right attitude but I couldn't cope in anything but a basically no-kill shelter. Not that some don't have to be put down where I support but what you face is worse and you are brilliant.


Agreed!! So glad I work with a no kill. Although every one I turn down may not find room in our rescue and go to a kill shelter... ugh. But I couldn't handle what oyu are doing.  Thank you!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I brought home the 4 new guys. 3 are about 4-5 weeks old (white female, orange female and orange male) - essentially the same size as the babies I have here already. I let everyone play together while I looked at some catalogs and when I looked up again all 6 were in an adorable huddle under the cat tree! The 4th is a feisty, hissy little female orange girl about 6-7 weeks old. I may see if another foster wants to take her.

That's it for awhile! I'm taking Frankie and Ronnie back to the shelter by Friday for the weekend adoptions (hopefully!) and that will leave momma and six 1 month old babies, the 7 week old kitten and the 3 scaredy cats = 10 kittens and momma. That's enough of a full house for me.


----------

